# Looking at using rain water for WC



## Matt Warner (15 Mar 2012)

Hi all, I am considering using some rain water for my 50% water changes. I am thinking of using half rain water and half tap water mix. What is the best way of collecting rain water? Is the stuff in an old water butt suitable even though it has run through the guttering and off the roof? Or do I need a much cleaner way of collecting it? Any advice or opinions would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## curefan (16 Mar 2012)

...Was thinking of doing the same myself as we are going to have water rates introduced soon in Ireland.
I know some DIY shops here sell barrels that connect to your drain pipe to collect the rain water.
Not sure if the rain water would need any sort of treatment, but its probably better than the stuff out of your tap as nothing is added to it.
Would like to hear others thoughts on this too!


----------



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
I've just put an answer to some of these questions on this post <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=20571>.

If you are going to "daisy chain" water butts together, you want to connect them together near the base, and then you can just take water out of the last butt in the chain. A lot of links show them joined like this:






But that doesn't make any sense at all, other than if you spring a leak not all your water drains out.

cheers Darrel


----------

